# agility training for puppies



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

At what age should one start agility training and what's the recommended equipment especially if you have a young puppy with so much energy? Toys not working. Not sure how else to help my friend who has a 9 month old puppy.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

No jumping and no impact stuff until at least 12 months is the general recommendation. So no jumps, no weaves and none of the higher stuff just yet. Agility is about control as much as the action stuff though so would be really good to be teaching things like a solid wait, including for thrown toys so you can get the dog to work ahead and things like teaching them left and right and to send round obstacles (I used a cone to send Chance round)


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you so much for this advice. Appreciated!


----------

